

In the future, airliners could be catapulted into the sky by electric motors - frrp
http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-technology/21564826-future-airliners-could-be-catapulted-sky-electric-motors

======
lutusp
It's a shame the submitter (apparently) didn't see the pun in "Proof by
induction" and use it as his tag instead of the subtitle.

Whoever composed the article's title knows something about electricity, as
well as having an irresistible inclination toward word-play.

~~~
corporalagumbo
Interesting, could you explain the pun?

~~~
lutusp
"Induction" in electronics refers to the fact that electric and magnetic
fields are intertwined in nature. A moving magnet produces an electric current
in an adjacent conductor, and (in a perfect symmetry) an electric current
produces a magnetic field. These effects are called "induction":

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electromagnetic_induction>

A quote: "Electromagnetic induction is the production of an electric current
across a conductor moving through a magnetic field."

